# Rental options without guarantor (fiador)



## bluechip

Hi, 

How easy is it to rent an apartment in a medium-size city in Brazil without having a "fiador"? Do private landlords accept the rental insurance scheme? Or do they accept that you pay a 3-4 month rent deposit as the guarantee? 
I know these options exist legally, but I was wondering how much they are practiced, if it's very difficult to find a landlord who will accept them, etc. And if there are any other options for renting a place without having a guarantor.
I also read that it's against the law for a person to pay a full year's rent in advance. Is this correct?


----------



## debzor

bluechip said:


> Hi,
> 
> How easy is it to rent an apartment in a medium-size city in Brazil without having a "fiador"? Do private landlords accept the rental insurance scheme? Or do they accept that you pay a 3-4 month rent deposit as the guarantee?
> I know these options exist legally, but I was wondering how much they are practiced, if it's very difficult to find a landlord who will accept them, etc. And if there are any other options for renting a place without having a guarantor.
> I also read that it's against the law for a person to pay a full year's rent in advance. Is this correct?


In my experience it is usual to pay at least one month's rent up front as a security deposit, and we have only taken rent in advance as security (plus the usual background and financial checks), never a guarantor. 

Never heard of it being illegal to pay up front for a year.


----------

